# Cobia and Pompano !!!



## RedNeckMaffia (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok ya'll get ready for an awesome fishing season The pomp's have shown up early so that means one thing !!!! The big browns are coming early the light winter that has F'd up the hunting has kept the water warmer that usual so for all you seasoned vet's Kenny, Kieth, Blue, Jerry, Mike and Mike betta get out there cause It's gonna be early. The Red Neck Maffia man will be on the ball. got me some new eye's so look out baby!! look forward to seeing ya'll again real soon 

FIRST SHOT !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

so who all is in the "******* mafia"?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

WHEW WE!! Bahahaheheheheehehehe!! who dat??


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Honestly, I dont think the pomps ever left.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompanos*



JD7.62 said:


> Honestly, I dont think the pomps ever left.


 They didn't. C2


----------

